# Bus crash kills 8 near Egypt's Hurghada



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

A bus accident near Hurghada on Sunday morning killed eight people and injured 29, Egypt's health ministry said.
The bus rolled over in wet conditions on the Hurghada road, according to Hossam Gameel, head of the local ambulance service.
"Ambulances struggled to reach the accident due to heavy rain," he was quoted as saying by state-run news agency MENA.
Civilians took part in the rescue operations.
Most of the injured were taken to Raas Gharib hospital, Gameel said. While four victims with serious injuries were taken to Hurghada general hospital and a private hospital.
General Hamdy El-Gazar, security head in the Red Sea region, sent vehicles and personnel to help with rescue attempts.
The bus belongs to the High Jet Company for Public Transportation, which travels between Cairo and Hurghada.

Bus crash kills 8 near Egypt's Hurghada - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


Unfortunately nothing changes the same type of accident is happening all the time, last week it was on the Sharm road killing 2.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

All that is surprising is that there aren't more fatalities.
Especially when you see the speed and way these superjets / hi jets / coaches are driven - regardless of the driving conditions.
they are just plain scary to watch speeding down the road.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Biffy said:


> All that is surprising is that there aren't more fatalities.
> Especially when you see the speed and way these superjets / hi jets / coaches are driven - regardless of the driving conditions.
> they are just plain scary to watch speeding down the road.


I use GOBUS and use my gps and have noted that they rarely exceed 100 k/p/h


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> I use GOBUS and use my gps and have noted that they rarely exceed 100 k/p/h


Have done the Hurghada to Cairo by bus many times and all i can say is Scarey.Don't know about now but at one time they used to make all the heavy lorries wait by the side of the road until all the tourist buses were well on the way...i assume this was done to try and avoid accidents. Would also help if they drove with lights on at night time


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*25 die in Sinai road accident*

Twenty-five people, including three children, died in a road accident in the Sinai Peninsula early on Tuesday when a bus collided with a truck.
Another 25, including the driver of the bus, were injured.
Twenty-five people, including three children, died in a road accident in the Sinai Peninsula early on Tuesday when a bus collided with a truck.
Another 25, including the driver of the bus, were injured.
The bus, which was carrying passengers from South Sinai to the Nile Delta city of Mansoura, hit a truck in a head-on collision on the highway between Oyoun Mousa and Suez.

The injured were transferred via ambulance to Suez general hospital.

The accident follows two others on Monday in which 16 were killed. Egypt experienced a spate of stormy weather on Sunday, which caused a number of accidents.

It is not known if Tuesday’s incident was weather-related.

Egypt is notorious for its poor road safety. According to the World Health Organisation, 12,000 Egyptians are killed in accidents annually.

25 die in Sinai road accident - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

'The speed of these coaches rarely exceeds 100 kph'!!

Yeah OK!!
We drive the suez road virtually everyday and frequently get flashed / honked out of tge way by the coaches weaving in and out of the traffic doing in excess of 100.

They are simply frightening.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, horrible, they just showed it on CNN. Never ride a bus in egypt. Renting a car is inexpensive and at least you get a seatbelt and airbag!


----------

